# FS: Merlion Gold Asian Arowana (Pellet Trained)



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

For sale is my 14" Merlion Gold asian arowana (HBRTG).

I've had this guy for about 8 months and he's turned out to be a really nice specimen. Fully pellet trained from day one, he eats hikari pellets, and dried shrimp. He has never eaten frozen or live foods, so feeding is super easy.

No defects, and nice large finnage.

Must have at least a 180 gallon tank as I want this fish to go to a good home.

Asking $800, this is a very reasonable price for a large pellet trained aro. Those who have been to my place can attest to how nice the fish is.

PM me for more info. I can deliver within the lower mainland and shipping can be done at the cost of the buyer.

Pictures were taken a couple days ago:


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Here's a pic of the cert:


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful Aro, good luck with the sale


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

simply stunning aro, good luck with your sale!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous fish Jeremy. If I only had the room for another big tank.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow, i would be all over that if i had some disposable income. Free bump, good luck on your sale.


----------



## leo9 (Oct 13, 2011)

hi do u still have the Arowana???can u pm me with ur phone so i can give u a call??thanks


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Bump for the day.


----------

